# Missed Opportunity....



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I decided to stay home on Sunday, hang out with the family, watch a little football. Basically because I have been hunting a little to much lately. I know that gun season is coming up so I will be hunting hard again for a few days. Anyway, the rest of the back story is I have been only getting pictures of good deer in the middle of the night. In particular a certain ten that I think looks very nice. I have a treestand set within 30 yards of a very active scrape. During legal shooting times, all I see a does, bucks arrive well after dark.

I picked up my memory card this afternoon, and to my surprise, look what was within bow range during legal shooting time. What might have been!

(Still enjoyed spending time with the family!)


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

well look on the bright side.....you got some really sweet pre-rut pics and he's hanging around still!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

You'll still get him. Good luck.


----------

